# What should i do? BLeeding gum. due to new tooth



## amber fletcher05 (Mar 31, 2009)

Is it normal...she still has her front baby teeth, but behind one is an adult tooth pushing through. Her gums just starting bleeding in the spot where the adult tooth is coming in. Her baby tooth has not fallen out so is it normal for it to be bleeding? 
Also should i give her something to chew on? She is acting extremely hyper right now and its almost her bedtime


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Yes, this is normal. Cutting teeth will always cause some bleeding and it's not uncommon for it to take a while for puppy teeth to fall out after the adult ones start coming in. As the adult tooth continues to erupt, it'll eventually push out the baby tooth.

Good chew toys really help with teething. Frozen kongs, and even frozen washcloths like are often used for babies, can help provide good chewing and the cold soothes the gums. They even make special toys for teething puppies that are intended for freezing. I think they're called Chilly Bones or something like that.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Chris WildThey even make special toys for teething puppies that are intended for freezing. I think they're called Chilly Bones or something like that.


Yep. When Siren was teething she LOVED her Chilly Bone.


----------



## amber fletcher05 (Mar 31, 2009)

Thank you for the replies


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i cracked some ice cubes for my puppy.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I had one puppy once that when he was teething he had hamburger mouth. There were teeth flying out and blood everywhere. Other than making a mess and being totally gross, he was just fine. He was the only dog I've had that was that bad.


----------



## mmarie (Feb 25, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: BlackGSDYep. When Siren was teething she LOVED her Chilly Bone.


Bella loved her Chilly Bone for quite a while after teething even! I completely forgot about those, next time I'm at the store I'll have to pick a couple up for the pups (and probably another one for Bella too!). So far I've stuck to ice cubes and boy does it calm them down! When they have ice cubes is the only time they are awake and not going crazy.

I've noticed Daisy and Duke's bones sometimes get a little red from their blood. Its nothing I'd even think of being worried about, unless it was gushing everywhere or something.


----------



## Smith3 (May 12, 2008)

Gosh.

Two weeks I was out with my Koch at the park playing around. She ran over and her tongue was COVERED in blood, i flipped out because I thought she cut her tongue, but thankfully she had just lost a molar!


----------

